# LF: Tiger Lotus



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi just just like title states looking for tall plants for my 33 g without co2.

Thanks a bunch

Rocky

Edit: Hi all, I am looking for bushy plants for my tank, trying to make a kickass jungle. Any Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Rocky, not sure I understand. Do you mean you're looking for tall plants?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes sorry that's what mean


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Have lots of tall Rotala indica and Tonina belem for sale. $5/bunch & I'm in South Burnaby, so not too far from you.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Rocky, I have sunset hygro and a plant that I forgot the name of...both plants do well without C02. Its $5.00 a bunch and I can find the name of the other plant if your interested.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Pics of YOUR product would be much appreciated. Umm seahorse fanatic doesn't the Tonina belem need co2? Because I've seen it in other tanks without co2 and i saw it turning brown


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I use Metricide, not inject CO2. Dozens of members have seen the plants in my tank & can testify that its green and healthy without injecting CO2 & just dosing Metricide.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Its called Limnophila sessiliflora. Plant Details

The Hygro that I have turns pink and is varigated. I also have the plain green one. http://www.tropica.com/images/uploads/Akvarel/050.jpg


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Good plants that do well without CO2 that grow tall are: Sagittaria subulata (long leafed form), Vallisneria nana, most Hygrophila species, Ludwigia repens 'Rubin', needle leaf Java Fern (and many other variants of this plant), Ammania sp 'Bonsai' and many more. This should give you a good list to think about for the time being.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Stuart once I get back from whistler I'll look into it.

Thanks guys if anyone else had anything please let me know


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have lot of foot long stems of rotala rotundifolia if you're interested.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Edited. Looking for Bushy plants. Any help?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wisteria. wait for eternity's next harvest or contact roberto luongo.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i have some baby red mellon sword plants $5 each. they get really big & bushy, 12" x 12" + big root system... growth rate depends on lighting / environment


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Melon sword plants are great. I highly recommend them for med light, no CO2 tanks. I also have some melon swords ($5 each) and a few other clippings I'll throw in.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok I think I may be getting one from Jobber604 but if I want another I will contact both of you. Anyone else. BUSHY PLANTS PLEASE!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

tall and bushy = blyxa auberti


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I like that plant anyone selling blyxa auberti? That would look good in my tank


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone have a Tiger Lotus?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

still looking


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a couple Tiger Lotus available, see the post below.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-plants-classifieds-26/fs-reineckii-marsilea-hirsuta-staurogyne-sp-tiger-lotus-pics-6411/


----------

